# Homepage teilweise nicht erreichbar



## schicke (5. Oktober 2004)

wer weiss warum meine homepage http://www.bsc1899.de von einigen nutzern nicht erreichbar ist?
 Dieses problem hatte auch ich selbst,  wurde jedoch gelöst, nachdem ich spezielle    DNS-Serveradressen bei Eigenschaften Internetprotokoll eingegeben habe.

 Nun läuft es wieder !
 Aber ich kann nicht ständig jedem erklären wie das funktioniert.
 Woram kann das liegen gibt es andere lösungen

 vielen dank


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. Oktober 2004)

In diesem Fall mal die Firma die diese seite Hosted darauf hinweisen dass es nicht geht.
Vieleicht haben die ja irgendwo den Wurm drinn in ihrem DNS


----------

